# My new start



## KuShMaN74 (May 24, 2005)

Hello there everyone! Today was the official start for me. Hopped on the scale at the gym...178.5lbs... so since i started eating 3 meals a day, usually eat 2,  and resting more over the past week I've gained almost 6lbs. Today I had a walk through with the trainer who had me do 10 reps 2x on each upper body machine with what i thought was a relatively light weight, I sat at each machine and found a weight that pushed me hard to make 6 reps and I finished each machine 1 time this way. Tomorrow I do lower body planning on the same way then I'll rest Thursday and start all over again.

Workout planed so far:

Tuesday-upper body
Wed.-lower body
Thur-rest
Fri-upper
Sat-lower
Sun-Swim
Mon-rest

Meals..well this will be the hardest for me. I am going to have to force feed myself somehow. I'm open to suggestions on this as far as supplement's go. I am currently using EAS AdvantEdge HP Creatine Plus Strength series. Just following the directions on the bottle. But I am committed to this change in my life so I'm all ears so to speak.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

I'll follow along with ya Brother!!! Seems like a solid plan!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Well, I think the best place to start is the basics.  What is your plan?  What are your goals?  What are your starting points?  (We have wieght, how about BF%, measurements, pics, history, age, height, etc.)  All those things will help others help you in getting to your goals.

 Good luck!


----------



## KuShMaN74 (May 27, 2005)

Sry 4 the delay here....IP was down last 2 days. Ill  try to catch up and say what Ive done so far.

Wed. Worked my lower body, I'm not familiar with all the exercise names yet, using all the standard gym machines Ill say  Spent 1hr doing 2 sets on each machine. 

Thur. off

Today my upper body was still a bit sore and tight from Tues. but I pushed threw it for a good solid hr doing 2 sets on each machine. All together they have 21 diff ones. 12 upper 9 lower 
So I did 24 total sets today.
Did 2 sets of 12 dips
     2 sets of 12 pull ups
Right now I feel tight and swollen but not all that sore yet.

Sat- Doing lower body plus gonna work out with the wife    Ill let you know exactly what I do if I have to bring a camera lol 

So far in 6 days I've gained a tad over 3 pounds First 2 days was hard to eat that much but lately Ive been hungry all the time. Ill try to break down what Ive been eating:
    Morning
    4 deviled eggs-long story just cant stand hard boiled regular
    4 slices whole wheat toast with light cream cheese
    16 oz of OJ

    Lunch
    4oz Beef Jerky
    Hamburger 1/2lb made at home
    24oz Green Tea

    Dinner
    Steak
    Potatoes
    fresh green beens
    24oz Green Tea--i love this stuff

    I have also been taking EAS Creatine Plus for 5 days now so my loading up faze is done but I was taking 1 scoop in 4oz water 5 times a day now I go down to 2 times a day. I also ordered 2 products:

     1. NITRIX by BSN Mass Stack starter kit
     2. EAS Mass Factor 

Should be here on 6/1 so I could use some help with any personal info on these.
I'm 5'11 and dont own a didg cam yet so pics will take a bit, History well for the last 7yrs I worked 7 day rotating shifts as a chemical compounder in a Pharmacutical company. Untill 4/25/05 they laid me off.....just like that, 1 day your employee of the yr next your a hoe for the last pay check. Well I say TY very much! I'm starting school on 6/2 for Auto mechanics at Lincoln Tech in NJ and Im gonna get healthy.
Overall its been 1 week since I decided to do this...I don't really look 2 different but there is something....I mean I just feel different I guess.
My goal is to get to 195-200lbs   I am currently 181.7 as of this am on an empty belly before my work out by the end of my work out I was 180.9 on the same scale. I have never besides the occasional push up worked out just worked hard so Ive stayed tone just skinny. I want this to happen between 8-12 months but really I'm in no rush Id just like to look real good by the end of summer and just getting to June that gives me 8-12 weeks to put on something respectable.....
But Ty 4 checking in and I'm all ears for an advice...maybe a good cookbook and some meal advice would be great.


----------



## KuShMaN74 (May 27, 2005)

Oh yeah Im 30 yrs old with a recieding hairl line so I just cut it bald   Im gonna try to buy a camera buy NYS unemployement only gives me 405 a week before tax so money will be tight Luckly I saved for something like this.


----------



## KuShMaN74 (May 30, 2005)

Sun-The day of painfull rest...  

Mon-The day of painfull rest part 2  Legs are sore as hell, chest and arms are feeling allot better tonight then they did during the day today. Working upper body in the AM so I'll let you know how it goes. 


Heres part of my meals for today:

Breakfast-3 Jumbo Eggs over easy -270Cal/15g f/3g carb/24g Protein
              1 cup 1% Milk-110Cal/2.5g f/13g carb/8g Protein
              2tbs Peanut Butter-190Cal/17g f/6carb/7pro
              2 Potato Rolls-260Cal/3g f/50g carb/12g Pro

              Total 830 cal/37.5g fat/72 carb/51 pro

Lunch- 1/2lb hamburger
          3 cup potato salad
          house salad
          3 beers  hey its BBQ day

Dinner- 2 chicken breast no skin
          1 can green beens
          2 ear corn
          couple more beers
          couple more beers

Anyway thanks for checking in


----------



## KuShMaN74 (Jun 3, 2005)

184.0 before my work out this am. 183.3lbs after. Getting stronger with each workout everything is feeling tighter, from working my back and abs I can feel my posture changing, more energy. I am liking this.....Started taking EAS Mass Factor 2 times a day 590 cal
5g fat
84 g carb
52g protein
I'm eating good but I cant eat more then 3 times a day thats why I use this.

Started using NITRIX by BSN... gotta give it more then 2 days to really judge it..anyone ever use this?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried Nitrix, didn't do much for me!!! How is it goin Brother Kush?
Are you following any kind of w/o routine?


----------



## KuShMaN74 (Jun 3, 2005)

My routine is such:
Mon-off
Tue-upper body
Wed-Lower body
Thur-off
Friday-upper body
Sat-Lower body
Sun-off

I work out for 1hr steady doing 3 sets on each machine for the upper/lower body. After Tue I start the free weights.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Gotcha!!! Keep with it, we are here to help if ya need it!!!


----------

